# Gaggia Classic major leak



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I bought a 2nd hand Gaggia Classic which was advertised as leaking around the group so I thought that the group gasket needed replacing. However, when I turned it on and I started priming it I noticed water was coming out from the hole around to steam wand. When I opened the machine I saw that the bottom of the inside was also kind of filled with water. I think the water comes from the bottom of the boiler - the place where it's connected with the grouphead. Now that I've stopped the machine I can hear some hissing sound every few seconds coming from the boiler. Do you think this is a problem with the boiler gasket or the boiler needs replacement? Thanks!

EDIT: It looks like the water is coming out from the part where the boiler is becoming O-shaped. Sorry that I can't explain it better, lol. I'll try to find a picture

EDIT2: OK, I found a picture. So it's coming out from both around this place (no visible crack but I also noticed that water is coming only from the front of the boiler, not the back) and also from the place where it connects with the group.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Where it connects to the group has an o ring seal, so that probably needs replacing. Where you have circled is a solid block, so I can't imagine it's actually leaking from there.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I almost got the boiler out just need to buy a phillips screwdriver to disconnect the last part holding it. I'll try to open the boiler later and I'll see whether it's just the gasket or there's a crack. Thanks!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Seems exceptionally unlikely to be a crack, the boiler seals are easily replaced, take the opportunity to properly remove any scale from the boiler while you have it off, and make sure you remove all of the descale solution you use as some of them perish rubber!!. Once back in place and securely screwed down (hex bolted down) you should be off and runnning.....


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, looks like today isn't my happy day. Half of the base of the boiler snapped right off when I disassembled the boiler. I already contacted Mark and I'll be getting a new one so that I can replace it. I really hoped it that all it needed was a gasket change but unfortunately not. Thanks for the help, guys!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear it, at least with the classic you can just replace a boiler, better than having to fork out for a whole new machine!


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Well I got it for 50GBP on eBay (it was advertised as not working) so it's still a good deal. Otherwise the machine is pretty much spotless.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

There are 18 colours in this collection and I am sure a colour for every skin tone! have a look the next time you are at your makeup counter and see if one meets your fancy!Discount Cosmetics MAC Makeup UK So it is always wise to thoroughly research the website you are buying from.No, the mall has not become the new playground for the Indian Women cricket team. Wholesale MAC Makeup The terminal building, the people mover tunnel extension, and the new parking structure were designed by Atlanta Gateway Designers.Then next to these items write out how much you expect to spend on these items. MAC makeup Australia Eye shadow has the amazing ability to enhance the colors of the eyes so it will make green eyes much greener, sometimes turn them a different shade of green, or even make them appear blue or agua if you use a deep shimmery blue shadow.There is no need og and Transfer?with typical camcorders.


----------

